# Paperwhite 2 and Indexing



## wayloncovil (Oct 25, 2014)

I have a Kindle PW2 that's about 3 weeks old. The battery life was draining rapidly. I've loaded several large books on to it.
Posts suggest that it's indexing.
I want to see if it's still indexing.
Posts also suggest that I can see if there are any books still indexing by going to the home screen, entering a gibberish word and then pressing the enter button.
When I do so, the Kindle says "There were no title or author matches in your library for "food". (Yes, food is not a gibberish word but still, no results.)
I searched for a word that's in one of the books on my PW2 and got the same result.
Should I be expecting to see results from inside of the book after I search from the home screen?
When I open a book and search for a word inside of the book, it then provides me results.
So, how can I search to see if there's anything it isn't done with indexing?
Thanks!


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

I think when you're searching it's only searching "my items" which only searches titles andd author names and not the content. When you have the search box open touch where it says "my items" and it will bring up a drop down menu, choose "all text" and it should then search the actual content. And if something isn't indexed it'll "Items Not Yet Indexed" with a number in parenthesis that tellls how many unindexed items there are. If they are actual results the not indexed notice will be the last one.


----------



## wayloncovil (Oct 25, 2014)

JamieLynn832002 said:


> where it says "my items" and it will bring up a drop down menu, choose "all text"


Jamie,
Thanks! Switching to "all text" worked.
When I search for gibberish, it responds by showing 'There were no content matches in your library for "ggggggg".'
I see nothing else below it.
I guess that means that everything's been indexed?
- w


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

wayloncovil said:


> Jamie,
> Thanks! Switching to "all text" worked.
> When I search for gibberish, it responds by showing 'There were no content matches in your library for "ggggggg".'
> I see nothing else below it.
> ...


yes -- that means it's all indexed.

If you're still having slowness, you might try a restart. You can do it via the software: menu/settings/menu/restart OR press and hold the power button for 20 seconds or so until the device restarts. That should clear out any stray bits and bytes that might be causing problems.


----------

